# 1/12 class



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey I was talking to somebody about this class and it got me to wondering: Do you prefer 1/12 to race 1/12 19T or 1/12 stock and why?


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

where's the option for 1/12th mod?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I intentionally didn't put it in. 1/12 mod is still quite popular. I heard someone say that 1/12 stock was dead so I decided to ask about that. This is only a 2 week poll so hope to see some good opinions


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Who said 1/12th stock was dead? Largest class at our club races....


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

12th Is Alive And Well In Ohio!


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

I did'nt see 1/10 pan in there  

dan medved


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

That's because this thread is about 12th scale. If I wanted to make a poll about pan car racing in general I gladly would. BTW how are you liking your car?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I notice that bud. I think it was some guy in FL.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

1/12 scale 19t fixed timing is all you need. LOL That's all we run here in FL.


----------



## Medved (Sep 19, 2002)

making plains too run it tuesday night at the Gate.:thumbsup: 

dan


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

I was the guy in Florida ,The State Series runs 1/12 - 4 cell 19t( fixed timing) is alive- Stock dead!At the on-road nationals this year 2005 in Florida is 4 cell 19t.No stock.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Odd that folks think 1/12th stock is dead. Mr. Bill seems to be turning away 1/12th stock entries the last bunch of years at the Cleveland Champs.

However, who knows what it will be like this year. I do see a decline of stock racers in TC and an increase in mod and 19-turn TC racers in Michigan. I'd rather race 19-turn 1/12th.

-Rich


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Why would Mr. Bill turn away 12th scale stock. I plan on running the Champs this year. If I was told that I couldn't run I would be pissed. Just my $0.02.
Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

He has a set number of entries per class and once he hits that number, he will start to reject entries. That is why it is important to get your entry in as soon as you receive the entry form.

He isn't doing anything ground breaking with that policy. Most big races (including the ROAR Nats) have a fixed number of entries.

-Rich


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I have sent for info to sign up for it. When do sign ups start?
Jerry


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Entry forms are not available/do not get mailed out until September.

-Rich


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey guys poll closes tomorrow


----------

